# Custom Autosound AC Kick Speakersfor 67



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm doing a lot of scratching around for front speakers and am leaning towards the Custom Autosound (AC type) kickpanel ones. The issjue is that I am having a tough time getting a straight answer about the left being an issue with the parking brake mechanism. I'm getting a lot of "might" and "maybe" answers, but it seems it should be a yes or no answer. I have no issue if it involves just moving the single rear (closest to the driver) bolt over a little from where it mounts to the under side of the dash IF it's as simple as that, but I would really appreciate hearing from those who have been down this road before. Being an automatic, I would anticipate use of the parking brake would be nil anyway. Please comment if you've got a minute. Thanks.:crazy:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

chemnick said:


> I'm doing a lot of scratching around for front speakers and am leaning towards the Custom Autosound (AC type) kickpanel ones. The issjue is that I am having a tough time getting a straight answer about the left being an issue with the parking brake mechanism. I'm getting a lot of "might" and "maybe" answers, but it seems it should be a yes or no answer. I have no issue if it involves just moving the single rear (closest to the driver) bolt over a little from where it mounts to the under side of the dash IF it's as simple as that, but I would really appreciate hearing from those who have been down this road before. Being an automatic, I would anticipate use of the parking brake would be nil anyway. Please comment if you've got a minute. Thanks.:crazy:


I had to reposition the emergency brake mechanism towards the passenger side a bit to accommodate the driver's-side kick panel. Speakers work well.


----------

